
How often would you like to hear about a “good” job opportunity? - chowdown627
Let&#x27;s assume it suits your location, technical background, experience level, and potential interests.  How often would you be interested in a new job opportunity landing in your inbox?  It depends on the person, of course, but I&#x27;m hoping to get some kind of gauge.  Thanks very much.
======
DoofusOfDeath
I assume you're talking about distinct job openings, rather than spamming me
multiple times about a single opening.

For me, it depends on my current level of interest in changing jobs.

If I'm not looking at all, then I only want to hear about really awesome
positions, probably batched into a single daily email. (Daily so that an
awesome position doesn't get filled before I can respond.)

If I'm passively looking, probably still once daily, but the filtering
criteria are looser.

If I'm actively looking, probably an immediate email for each opening, and
with relatively loose matching criteria.

What I never want: being contacted by a recruiter who clearly didn't read what
my LinkedIn profile says.

